# how long should a uvb bulb last



## 54druids (Jul 30, 2010)

Got our bearded dragon less than 2 months and the uvb bulb has just died this morning. I thought the light was meant to last at least 6 months. Contacted the pet shop and they just said " sometimes theirs only last 2 weeks and anything could make them go" so I have not comeback and will just have to buy another one. Am I been fobbed off?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

What type of UV are you Using?? UI assume it's a strip, if so what make and what percentage.

You could always buy a new one online, it's often alot cheaper. 

Jay


----------



## 54druids (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure bought the whole package from my local pet shop. If I bought on line it would mean that the beardy would be without heat until it came. How long can it be without heat?


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

from uvb and heat i am assuming its one of the all in one bulbs. Or is it a strip bulb. if its a strip bulb he can go for a few days or so without uv. shorter time the better really


----------



## 54druids (Jul 30, 2010)

sorry meant the bulb from the heat lamp - can he last without it for a few days until i order a new one or am i better to just get it from the pet shop today


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

When you read that a flourescent UVB lasts 6 months, what is meant is that it emits useful levels of UVB for around 6 months, after which it needs changing for a new one regardless of whether or not it still lights up. 

A UVB can "work" for many years, however after 6 months it will only be emitting visible light and trace levels of UVB, too low to be of any benefit to your animals.

However some stop working sooner than that, as with any lightbulb they can and do go wrong.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

ok so your uvb bulb is working, and your heatlamp has blown. what sorta heat lamp is it? if its a normal reflector spot bulb, the cheap ones work just aswell as the expensive specific reptile ones


----------

